

They're (Almost) All Dirty: The State of Cheating in Android Benchmarks - glasshead969
http://anandtech.com/show/7384/state-of-cheating-in-android-benchmarks

======
Terretta
Takeaway: _" With the exception of Apple and Motorola, literally every single
OEM we’ve worked with ships (or has shipped) at least one device that runs
this silly CPU optimization"_ and _" [t]he unfortunate reality is this is all
going to get a lot worse before it gets better."_

------
wnevets
Good PC hardware review sites learned over a decade ago that benchmarks are
basically useless when comparing apples to oranges.

Welcome to 2002 mobile sites

